# southest tourny roll call



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

ok guys and gals, lets see how many we can expect, they way everyone is talking we should have a great turnout for this one. even if your not casting come on down for the fun, and the free casting clinic by tommy.

frank


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

*roll call*

i'll be there,see you guys there..........



mike


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

i was... until of course the baby decided to come out sooner than expected... good luck mike... kick some ass out there... 

"G"


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

ill be there, so will danville..


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I will be there on Friday, have to work the rest of the weekend


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

*I'll be there ..*

... and trying to get to the field Friday early afternoon.

Looking forward to a great weekend,
Brian


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

check


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

can beginners come too, 
and where is the town
it is held at. I will kep the 
event in mind


----------



## johnp (Mar 5, 2004)

i've got the rev limiter turned on for the rest of the week. i'll be there

john


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

coming down on Friday afternoon, see ya there.


Mark


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

bloodworm said:


> can beginners come too,
> and where is the town
> it is held at. I will kep the
> event in mind



the more the merrier, I'm a tad new also, so don't worry about having to keep up with the pros. 


field is at
6209 Old Shallotte Rd NW, Ocean Isle Beach, NC 28469

Just input address into Google or mapquest.

Shallotte, NC is a bit south of Wilmington, NC


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

I might not be going now..not sure yet
Danville is definately still going


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

The luppies will be there late friday. Hope you make it Chris.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Ehhhhh,charley its not that i cant make it, but that i guess i might "skip" it to go fishing


----------



## hooker9 (Jan 17, 2007)

I look forward to attending Tommy's Casting Seminar....and seeing all my fishing buddies and buddettes.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Anyone interested in carpooling to this event from NoVA/MD area?


----------

